# Download resume



## ismart (Sep 21, 2008)

i can not resume download from Filehipoo.com..plz suggest any other site or software.i use FDM


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know about FDM but Opera's inbuilt download manager allows you to stop and resume downloads. There are many other DMs which allow you to resume downloads like Flashget, Orbit downloader etc.

lol the title of this thread was misleading.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2008)

no if u pause and resume the downloads l8er, they simply get cancelled, dunno what's the prob.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 22, 2008)

Its a randomly generated link, thats why. Its done to prevent leeching off the site.

To resume, go to the page of whatever you want to download, click download, copy the new link, right click the download in FDM, in properties/options whatever replace the file link with the new one.


----------

